# Does anyone have experience with sub-tropical tanks?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm wanting to set up a sub-tropical tank once I finish my current projects. My plan is to have a Candidius Goby, a Hillstream Loach, and twenty White Clouds. What other fish are there that appreciate river-like conditions and are comfortable in 19-20 degree water? And are there any difficulties with growing plants in cooler water?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Some plants prefer warmer water, but I have found many plants tolerate cooler water better than warmer water.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you let the plants slowly adapt to the decrease in temperature, they'll do fine. They'll grow slower, but they'll survive. The low lighting plants seem to do well with lower sub-tropical temps. In real honesty, and some members may not agree to this, but I've been able to keep tetras and angelfish without a heater and at room temperature of 20degrees celcium. Also, most fish that originate in Peru fair better with cooler water due to their natural proximity to the Andes Mountain that have glacial runoffs into the connecting rivers to the Amazon.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 to everything above. You will be surprised to see how adaptable fish are. 
But I mean I wouldn't promote it if it's not an "optimal" condition for the fish but can you get away with it? Yes.
I googled a few months back to see which species would be appropriate for a sub-tropical tank and there were quite a few results so give that a shot.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

There are really a lot of fish that people keep in tropical tanks that do just as well (or better) in subtropical temps... I'd say every species of Danio, Corydoras paleatus, Corydoras Panda, (many, many species of catfish prefer things a bit cool, maybe because they tend to be at the bottom where the sun doesn't reach?) weather loaches, rosy minnows, rubbernose pleco and Amano shrimp are all some that I can think of off the top of my head...

Here's a good article about sub-tropical set-ups with more subtropical species listed here: The Subtropical Aquarium; A cooler kind of fishkeeping


----------

